
How Your Camera Works - antoaravinth
https://www.objc.io/issues/21-camera-and-photos/how-your-camera-works/
======
cobalt
The right sidebar should be able to be hidden or outside of the content. It
currently covers up a majority of the images on the right

~~~
artmageddon
Assuming you're on a desktop, and you're currently scrolled over an image, put
your mouse cursor just to the left of it. It'll hide itself after a half
second or so.

~~~
DavideNL
Yes but depending on the size of your screen (or if you zoom in the text) it
keeps reappearing every time you scroll down the page a little :/

~~~
spikej
[http://www.readability.com/m?url=https://www.objc.io/issues/...](http://www.readability.com/m?url=https://www.objc.io/issues/21-camera-
and-photos/how-your-camera-works/)

problem solved.

------
pmx
Why does every mention of a phone camera have to be iPhone? Can some people
not separate phone from iPhone any more?

~~~
MRSallee
Because it's the most used phone camera, the most common point of reference.

See Flickr's stats:
[https://www.flickr.com/cameras](https://www.flickr.com/cameras)

